# B13 Tails! You gotta see this!



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

I am going to be taking pre-orders for these tail lights, and by the end of August (or sooner) if have at least 10 people committed to buying, I can get them. They will be $150 plus shipping which will depend on where you live. Don't even bother asking where I found them, I ain't telling! Go ahead, act like you don't want 'em! :thumbup: Contact me if you are serious and want to see a pic cause I don't know how to attach it: [email protected]


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

OH MY FUCKING GODDDD!!!! no way...i have to have those....if only i had an idea of what they looked like.
get your pic online and then paste the url inbetween [img*] tags..like this [*img]www.mystery_tails.com[/*img] no * of course...i just did that so it didn't try to show a pic. use photobucket.com ...to host yer pic if needed


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, I'm working on it!


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/johnathan_smyth/Sentra_Tails.html


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hmmmm. it shouldn't be a red x.....and here i thought i'd look all smart.









thurr ya go trooper


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks, like my tag says: "Newbie"
By the way, are you interested?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i've got a b-14...not a b-13.
they dont look bad ...we'll see how they take it once the board pick up in the morning.  good luck! any bigger pics? are those LED's?

n/p with the photo hosting.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*ugly*

:thumbdwn:









tsuru tails are where it's at.


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

I've got two sets on the web page.


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

It's 5:30 for me and I'm tired, I'll check back tomorrow for more feedback.


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

i would not be caught dead with them on my car....


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

I much prefer the stock look to these.. they just don't look like they would work with the overall feel of the car.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

i would hope this would never happen but not too bad if thats ur thing...but i like the stock look so those to me are ugly...

fredo


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

sno said:


> :thumbdwn:
> tsuru tails are where it's at.


I think an all red lens would look sweet. I seems like everyone wants these kind of tails, and to me they look soo cheap. but it's your hoopty so you have to decide.

PeaNUtB13


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

all red would be cool, but that's not my style. i like the fact that the tsuru's remove the amber lenses and replace them with clear. it goes with the car because the turn signals have clear lenses.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

sno said:


> all red would be cool, but that's not my style. i like the fact that the tsuru's remove the amber lenses and replace them with clear. it goes with the car because the turn signals have clear lenses.


I agree with you I would put the Tsuru's on my PeaNut before anything else. I saw a PIc of someone who had amber front corners and I thought that looked cool. But anywho those nasty AL cheezys; I'm sorry but those are weak.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

got a pic of the tsuru tails? I don't like these ones either.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Custom Tail Lights*

I got a '93 B13 and got some clear tail lights on my car. Those tail lights are pretty cool but wouldn't look as good as mine on my White car. Probably look best on either black or red cars.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

bigchu420 said:


> I am going to be taking pre-orders for these tail lights, and by the end of August (or sooner) if have at least 10 people committed to buying, I can get them. They will be $150 plus shipping which will depend on where you live. Don't even bother asking where I found them, I ain't telling!


Ooh, Oh... I KNOW, I KNOW!!

What a quick and dirty way to make a $1000 profit with just 10 sets. Helping the Nissan community indeed!


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

NOt feeling them at all , :thumbdwn:


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol those lights are old news...there so ugly, thats why you never see them  big :thumbdwn: hehe


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> got a pic of the tsuru tails? I don't like these ones either.


----------



## sr20steve (Jul 26, 2002)

BOOO!! Altezza's are GHEY! :thumbdwn:


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

not to be an ass, but wasn't there a post a couple months ago roasting these things, I thought we decided as a community long ago that Altezzas were ricey? Altezza=Toyota, Toyota+Nissan = to, but not greater than Geo Prizm with GTR emblems.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

I have yet to see a pair of taillights that I like better than the stock 94 look.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I think Altezza style MIGHT be decent looking on a light colored car. Any red, blue, black it looks terrible. I dont' even like the last "clear" lights on the back of dark Maxima's.


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

nothing better than iced out tails....full clear lenses, i dont give a shit if there illegal or not, i have them


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

Bonesmugglar said:


> nothing better than iced out tails....full clear lenses, i dont give a shit if there illegal or not, i have them


i dont care either man, I have clear on the sentra and tezzas on my fronty







:fluffy:


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

nasty sorry


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Those tail lights look cheap... :thumbdwn: hope u somehow find the ten


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

Jokerluv said:


> nasty sorry


mine or the "new ones"? :fluffy:


----------



## cowsnuker (Mar 16, 2004)

Maybe if his tails were black tinted instead of clear, they'd be nicer.


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

I wish I knew what you know. I don't see how I could make $1000 profit after:

1)Initial Cost
2)International Shipping to Me
3)Re-Shipping to Purchaser
Not to Mention:
4)Currency Exchange Fee

I was excited about bringing them to the masses, not making masses.
Thanks for trying to make look like a greedy $#!+head.

If you could do it cheaper, than help me.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

personally i'm happy u showed them,..it's something new....aint nothing wrong with what u did. It's ok to make a profit as well. By the way....does ur supplier have anything at all for the b14. Hook me up.


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not sure what you're lookin for, but there's some really unique gauges at importintelligence.com. I would say they were "cool" or "good looking" but apparently I have no style, so I'll let you make your own decision!
If you haven't already, check out procarparts.com or seffects.com, or just browse ebay.


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

the tails not only look rice... ...they look ugly 

please no one put that on your car :loser: :thumbdwn:


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I like the tsuru tails and the gxe tails, but all clear just doesn't do it for me. The all clear is illegal anyways, because you need red reflectors in the tailights somewhere, plus if you put red bulbs in, they'll look pink anyways. Carbon fiber or smoked might look good, but the only aftermarket ones i've seen that have jumped out were the LED b13 tails for sale a while ago, a simple search would explain what i'm talking about. 

"The only car that looks good with clear tails is the Toyota Altezza aka the IS300"


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

glowsentra said:


> I like the tsuru tails and the gxe tails, but all clear just doesn't do it for me. The all clear is illegal anyways, because you need red reflectors in the tailights somewhere, plus if you put red bulbs in, they'll look pink anyways.


Sorry, I was talking about the all clear lights in that. The "new" lights might look good if the chrome was carbon fiber or black. However, Tsuru headlights would be needed to complete the "new clear" look. Clear tailights are for civic ricers only!!!lol


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

glowsentra said:


> I like the tsuru tails and the gxe tails, but all clear just doesn't do it for me. The all clear is illegal anyways, because you need red reflectors in the tailights somewhere, plus if you put red bulbs in, they'll look pink anyways. Carbon fiber or smoked might look good, but the only aftermarket ones i've seen that have jumped out were the LED b13 tails for sale a while ago, a simple search would explain what i'm talking about.
> 
> "The only car that looks good with clear tails is the Toyota Altezza aka the IS300"


amen


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Well, that's why I was going to pre-order. Thanks to everyone for the comments, even the mean ones! Anyway, I guess I won't be losing my ass for something nobody wanted.

Thanks again,
Chuck Star :dumbass:


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

glowsentra said:


> I like the tsuru tails and the gxe tails, but all clear just doesn't do it for me. The all clear is illegal anyways, because you need red reflectors in the tailights somewhere, plus if you put red bulbs in, they'll look pink anyways. Carbon fiber or smoked might look good, but the only aftermarket ones i've seen that have jumped out were the LED b13 tails for sale a while ago, a simple search would explain what i'm talking about.
> 
> "The only car that looks good with clear tails is the Toyota Altezza aka the IS300"


which LED b13 tails are you talking about ? ive made a few for the b13 and i was selling them at one time. jus curious as to which your talking bout ? 

o and for the altezza lookalikes, they are indeed ugly and im a fan for new products, whether go fast goodies or hot cosmetic mods. right now the only tailight for the b13 that looks good ( on any color car) and is available without being CUSTOM is the tsurus PERIOD. i have the tsuru front and rear on both my b13's and it updates teh car very well. not to mention most do not kow what kind of car it is.  
ps i know exactly where you get those ugly things from. just keep your eye out for a cool product, youll find something of intrest. 

J 
J


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

bigchu420 said:


> Well, that's why I was going to pre-order. Thanks to everyone for the comments, even the mean ones! Anyway, I guess I won't be losing my ass for something nobody wanted.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Chuck Star :dumbass:


What the hell why is everyone picking on this guy. I personally dont like em, but theres nothing wrong with liking them. Everyone is rice this and rice that. So... Some rice cars LOOK good. Most dont. :cheers:


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

What I said in my original post wasn't meant as a personal attack but rather to point out a less than honorable way to make profit when the lights in question can be purchased from eBay Mexico for around $40-$50 US, shipped - see "Calaveras Transparente Europeo para Tsuru 3/III".

Now, if you were to say "Guys, I can give them to you at cost price + ~$20 a set, shipping extra, just so everyone else can avoid dealing with international/foreign language sellers", I would call that fair. But at $150, like I said... ~$100 profit a set.

I first saw these lights over a year ago. While different, definitely a bold look, I personally wouldn't buy them. IMO they don't suit the car.

They do have the makings for a decent set of tails though, the ones with the 3 individual light sections side by side. If the silver was replaced with red or the plastic covering was red and they utilized LED's and used all circular light sections, like the middle light, even dividing the tail light into internal sections then I may consider buying it. Either style, if redesigned(something Skyline'ish) to look as though they came stock would be interesting to see.


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Check your math...*

IF I could've gotten them for $50/piece, AND had them shipped to me for free, AND paid no importation taxes, AND no currency conversion fees, AND trusted customs enough then I guess you're right - I'm a real thief. :loser:


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

bigchu420 said:


> I am going to be taking pre-orders for these tail lights, and by the end of August (or sooner) if have at least 10 people committed to buying, I can get them. They will be $150 plus shipping which will depend on where you live. Don't even bother asking where I found them, I ain't telling! Go ahead, act like you don't want 'em! :thumbup: Contact me if you are serious and want to see a pic cause I don't know how to attach it: [email protected]


do they make them in carbonfiber


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Waiting....*

I am waiting to hear from a guy who lives in Mexico, he says he's gonna check around and look for quality aftermarket parts for us. He says there is a lot of cheap crap and it wouldn't be worth shipping cheap crap.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

bigchu420 said:


> IF I could've gotten them for $50/piece, AND had them shipped to me for free, AND paid no importation taxes, AND no currency conversion fees, AND trusted customs enough then I guess you're right - I'm a real thief. :loser:


Dude, are you still on this issue? That was six months ago; and you're calling ME a loser.   



bigchu420 said:


> They will be $150 plus shipping which will depend on where you live. Don't even bother asking where I found them, I ain't telling!


Here's the lights you are referring to on eBay Mexico:

http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/jm/item?site=MLM&id=7700195

$550 Mexico Pesos to US is $49.28 USD based on XE.com's Currency Converter.

I know someone in Nova Scotia that had these same lights shipped from Mexico for $85 CAN. Local tax, if any duties were applied, was 15% on item value. I'm doubtful you will have to pay anymore than $70 US after shipping and duties(if any). BTW, what "currency conversion fees" are you referring too? If you mean your Credit Card company or PayPal will use their own conversion rates from MXN to USD, sure - that's normal bank exchange rates.


----------



## bigchu420 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Let it go kid...*

Look, all I'm trying to do is help find decent stuff for people. Either help or butt out. I was trying to cover my ass on charges, that's all. I don't need to make money off anyone here on this forum. I've gotten a lot of great information here definitely worth more than trying to rip folks off.

If you have any more awesome information please share here.

Awesome homepage by the way...


----------

